# Question about Loss of Statewide



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that we have lost Statewide, Are we going to have to Apply for the Tag and on the Application choose a region or will you still be able to buy it over the counter and just tell them what region you want? If we have to Apply, is there a chance that we won't get the region of choice and they will just assign a region and if it is strictly by draw won't there be a chance that some of us won't get to hunt due to the cap on Archery Deer Tags?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

For 2009 there is no cap on how many of the 16,000 archers can be in any region. After 2009, who knows. The WB seems hell bent on taking statewide archery away all together.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> For 2009 there is no cap on how many of the 16,000 archers can be in any region.


So.... what the hell is the point then ? What i get from what you're sayin is there is no "limit" of tags for each region? If so that doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > For 2009 there is no cap on how many of the 16,000 archers can be in any region.
> ...


BINGO! Hence the multitude of outrage from archers across the state.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Man...good thing i don't work for the DWR, I'd be embarrassed to tell people that i take the short bus to work.....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> honkerfool said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


The whole reason for doing this, per Anis, is to find out how many archery deer hunters are hunting the Southern Region the first two weeks of the archery deer season. Once they find that out, they can then determine whether or not there is overcrowding and whether or not they need to do this, or something similar, on a permanent basis.

The big outrage comes from the facts that we were never told who was complaining , how many complaints there were, who's actually doing the overcrowding, nor even what overcrowding means. and none of the proposals nor the debates on this issue from the public and the RAC's were considered (except to form another deer committee to discuss it). Answers to questions from the public were either vague (overcrowding is an "individual perception", "southern hunters" were the complainants, "many" complaints were filed) or were contradictory (7,614 archery hunters is "overcrowding" while 13,525 rifle hunters is not, the season is split in "half" to *18* days including 3 weekends of region only and *11* days including 1 weekend, 1 holiday and 1 Saturday for statewide) or were not given ("We don't have that information."), or had multiple answers ("southern hunters" and/or the Forest Service and/or the BLM and/or the general public were the complainants). Also, Anis admitted there were no biological, economical, nor environmental reasons for doing this, only "perceived" social reasons.

The outrage also comes from most of the other issues which were also treated like this one, and from the concern that this is just the starting point for who knows what!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GREAT post Lee!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Help me out here...I'm a dedicated hunter who hunts rifle and muzzy in the central region and I always hunt the opening of archery in the south. What do I have to do...hunt everything in the south now if I want to bowhunt the southern region on the opener?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaston said:


> Help me out here...I'm a dedicated hunter who hunts rifle and muzzy in the central region and I always hunt the opening of archery in the south. What do I have to do...hunt everything in the south now if I want to bowhunt the southern region on the opener?


Per Utah State Code R657-38-6 (Dedicated Hunter Permit)
(1)(a) Participants may hunt during the *general archery*, general 
any weapon, and general muzzleloader hunts *within the
hunt area and during the season dates prescribed in the
proclamation *of the Wildlife Board for taking big game.
(2)(a) *Participants must designate a regional hunt choice upon joining the program.*
(b) The regional hunt choice shall remain in effect unless 
otherwise changed in writing by the participant by the 
application deadline for the big game drawing which is 
published in the proclamation of the Wildlife Board for 
taking big game.

It appears the answer to your question is twofold:

1) You can hunt the archery opener in the Southern, but only if you change your regional hunt choice per (2)(b), in which case you will also have to hunt the Southern during the other two seasons.

or

2) You can only hunt the Central, which apparently is your current regional hunt choice, on the archery opener and for the first 18 days, and then hunt the Southern for the last 11 days of the archery season, in which case you can continue to hunt the Central during the other two seasons.

But, either way, you *can no longer* hunt the way you have been hunting. Fun huh? And don't thank me, thank the Wildlife Board!!! O|*


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is an idea for those guys who think they are being overcrowded by us camo wearing stick flippers. We should get as many archers as possible to buy Southern tags (since there is no cap) and really show those guys what overcrowding is going to be like. Could you imagine what they would think if we all said thanks to *********(who ever the guy was to push this new plan through) we are ALL going to be able to hunt the south together. We can line archers on every ridge and push the draws. Everyone should be able to tag out. Even if no one went down there it would be funny to see what the lawmakers think about that. How many archers are there, like 16,000? Maybe then they would think it's not so bad right now. 

Lets see few hundred hunters,(we think, because this overcrowding is a perception), or a few thousand hunters. Which one is better?????


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Elkfromabove for the info. Well it looks like i'm headed south for all three hunts. Being in the dedicated program, that takes one more tag from the southern boys. Is that what they wanted ?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaston said:


> Thanks Elkfromabove for the info. Well it looks like i'm headed south for all three hunts. Being in the dedicated program, that takes one more tag from the southern boys. Is that what they wanted ?


No! I'm sure "they" just wanted you northern boys (anyone north of Scipio or east of "Escalant") to stay away from "their" mountains and "their" big game animals! They are just so busy trying to cut you off that they haven't yet realized they've cut their own gonads off in the process. But they'll realize it in about two years when their whinny high pitched voices echo on the DWR phones and in the RAC meetings.

BTW, I'm from Enoch and am proud to be a southern boy, but I'm not one of _those_ few southern boys. I welcome you here! There's plenty of room (About 15,200 square miles of accessible big game habitat), so just don't pee under my treestand and we'll be ok. :lol:

Edited: Oops, I forgot that the Pauns, Thousand Lakes, and Oak Creek are now open for archery spike/cow elk, so make that about 17,250 square miles.


----------

